
Flexible Muscle-Based Locomotion for Bipedal Creatures - charlieirish
http://www.staff.science.uu.nl/~geijt101/papers/SA2013/
======
charlieirish
Site is getting hammered. Video here:

[http://vimeo.com/79098420](http://vimeo.com/79098420)

